# facing



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

------


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

To be continued.


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

-------


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

That's pretty cool RJ. Tabletop with extension, I'm thinking?


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

RJ,

You had me confused there until I saw the photo in post #2.

A clever way to solve the problem.


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

Here not middle of shots.
Therefore some error.
I alter the rejected table. (I did)
Why I so do?
The economy is very doubtful.
But deformation won't be.


----------



## MainStain (Oct 20, 2012)

That is awesome. Very precise and clean. What are you planning to do with them?


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

--------------------


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

Я всегда поражен качеством и мастерством вы поделиться с нами. Для меня будет честью, если я когда-либо имел возможность работать, и учиться у таких людей, как самого себя.

Я не могу помочь, быть любопытным, что вы можете производить, если вы где с помощью токарного станка.


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

------


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Outstanding job. Love the legs, very elegant.


----------



## Rashed (Oct 15, 2012)

Very nice veneering technique and time saving.


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

Thank you.Start here.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

oldmacnut said:


> Я всегда поражен качеством и мастерством вы поделиться с нами. Для меня будет честью, если я когда-либо имел возможность работать, и учиться у таких людей, как самого себя.
> 
> Я не могу помочь, быть любопытным, что вы можете производить, если вы где с помощью токарного станка.



Это касается и меня тоже.










 







.


----------



## J Thomas (Aug 14, 2012)

Спасибо за фотографии RJ.
Можете ли вы объяснить некоторые из ваших методов?
Мы можем перевести русского на английский, так что используйте язык наиболее удобный для вас.
Jon

translated..

Thank you for the pictures RJ. 
Can you explain some of your methods?
We can translate Russian to English so use the language you are comfortable with.
Jon


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

J Thomas said:


> Спасибо за фотографии RJ.
> Можете ли вы объяснить некоторые из ваших методов?
> Мы можем перевести русского на английский, так что используйте язык наиболее удобный для вас.
> Jon
> ...




Yes, of course. What exactly do you want to know?


----------

